# New Akita Pup



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres our new addition to the Karijini Akita show team. Hes only 6 weeks in this pic,im sure he is going to excell in the ring. Hope you all like him :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's got the 'stance' already! :lol2:

He's beautiful and good luck when he hits the shows! :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww, gorgeous! I just wana squeeze him :flrt: lol


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

feorag said:


> He's got the 'stance' already!
> I no,thats what i thought when i first set eyes on him,lol. Hes a natural..
> 
> He's beautiful and good luck when he hits the shows! :2thumb:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

Awwww can I have him pleeeeeaaaasssssseeeeee :whistling2: hes gorgeous


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Aww beautiful, I wish he'd stay that size. :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we coming for squeezes:flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous :flrt:, i do have a soft spot for Akita's :no1:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I love his white bits. How cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it wrong that I want to nuzzle his fluffy neck and tickle his paws :blush: :flrt:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a stunning puppy he is, looks like he knows he will do well in the show ring:no1:


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww he's adorable I just want to cuddle him


----------

